# [Review] Thermalright Macho HR-02 im PCGHX-Check



## Icke&Er (14. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
*Einleitung*
Thermalright ist seit Jahren eine feste Größe im Bereich Luftkühlung und jedem, der sich schon mal genauer mit PCs beschäftigt hat, ein Begriff. Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da feierte Thermalright mit ihrer neuen Kühlergeneration einen hervorragenden Start. Die Modelle HR-02, Archon oder auch Silver Arrow kamen bei der Community blendend an. Nun aber plant Thermalright einen neuen Streich und legt den HR-02 neu auf. Dem Kühler baut Thermalright ein paar neue Features ein, welche ihn zu einem wahren Renner machen sollen. Der neue Kühler hört auf den Namen Macho HR-02, aber kann auch dieser Kühler überzeugen? Genau das möchte ich in meinem nachfolgenden Review klären.

 Das nachfolgende Menü ist interaktiv gestaltet und soll die Review-Navigation erleichtern. Durch Anklicken des gewünschten Menüpunktes gelangen Sie direkt zum ausgewählten Unterpunkt. Bilder sind durch ein einfaches Anklicken vergrößerbar. Am Ende jedes Abschnittes befindet sich ein „zurück zum Verzeichnis“ Button, welcher euch direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückbringt.


*Danksagung
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Erste Impressionen
Spezifikationen
Montage
Kühlleistung
**Einleitung
Testsystem
Standardbelüftung
Referenzbelüftung (1x140mm)
Referenzbelüftung (2x140mm)
*​*Fazit
Links
**Danksagung*
http://www.pc-cooling.de/

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei PC-Cooling für die unkomplizierte Bereitstellung eines Testmusters des Thermalright Macho HR-02 bedanken.​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
Bei der Verpackung des Macho HR-02 schlägt Thermalright eine neue Linie ein und distanziert sich von der bekannten, schlichten Verpackung. Ein Grund dafür ist die angestrebte Preisminimierung des Kühlers. Deshalb fallen auch die Abmaße der Verpackung geringer aus als wie bei dem „normalen“ Thermalright HR-02. Die Außenseite der Verpackung wurde in einem Schwarz-Grün gehalten und ist meiner Meinung nach sehr schön anzusehen. Auf der Vorderseite befindet sich ein erstes Abbild des Kühlers, so dass der potenzielle Kunde genau weiß, was sich in der Verpackung versteckt. Man erkennt schon hier die sehr starke Ähnlichkeit zu dem „normalen“ HR-02. Die genaue Kühlerbezeichnung „Macho HR-02“ befindet sich fast mittig auf der Vorderseite und besitzt natürlich eine Verbindung zum „normalen“ HR-02. Auf der Verpackungsoberseite befindet sich noch einmal der Name des Kühlers. Die anderen Seiten nutzt Thermalright um Spezifikationen und andere Features anzupreisen. Thermalright verzichtet bei der Verpackung komplett auf eine Vielzahl von bunten Farben oder Bildern, was meiner Meinung nach eine gute Entscheidung war. Die Schwarz-Grüne-Farbgebung zieht schon einige Blicke auf sich und wirkt durchdacht und abgerundet.
  Wirft man nun einen Blick auf das Innenleben des Pappkartons, so stellt man fest, dass Thermalright auf eine Vielzahl von Auspolsterungen verzichtet. Durch die verkleinerten Kartonabmaße sitzt der Kühler aber trotzdem fest in der Verpackung und kann beim Transport nicht umherwackeln. Das Zubehör befindet sich in einer kleinen Extraverpackung und kann so nicht in der Verpackung hin-und herrutschen. Unter dem Kühler selbst befinden sich die Montageanleitungen und ein Thermalrightsticker. Zu dem Montagezubehör gehören die Halterungen, die Abstandshalter, eine Backplatte, Wärmeleitpaste und das Montagewerkzeug. Ein Lüfter aus der TY-140 Serie gehört auch zur Serienausstattung des Thermalright Macho HR-02. In Sachen Verpackung und Lieferumfang hat Thermalright alles beigelegt, was man benötigt und verzichtet nur auf überflüssigen Schnickschnack. Somit konnte man dem Verbraucher im Preis aber entgegenkommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weitere Bilder befinden sich im nachfolgenden Spoiler. Auch hier können die Bilder durch ein simples Anklicken vergrößert werden.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​*Erste Impressionen*
Guckt man sich den Thermalright Macho HR-02 nun genauer an, fallen einem sofort die gewaltigen Abmaße auf, welche den Kühler zu einem Brocken werden lassen. Durch die Dimensionen von 140x102x162mm (BxLxH) erreicht der Kühler ein beachtliches Oberflächen-pro-Lamellen-Verhältnis. Den Wärmetransport gewährleisten insgesamt 6 Heatpipes, welche aus Kupfer gefertigt sind. Diese laufen von der einen Seite nach unten durch die Bodenplatte und anschließend auf der anderen Seite wieder nach oben. Dies hat den Vorteil, dass sich die Abwärme gleichermaßen verteilt und nicht nur punktuell abgegeben wird. Die Heatpipes sind auch gut über die Kühlerfläche verteilt und laufen nicht alle auf derselben Stelle zusammen, was auch hier der guten Wärmeverteilung dient. Die Enden der Heatpipes wurden über ein neuartiges Pressverfahren gut zusammengedrückt, wodurch Thermalright wiederum Geld einsparen konnte. Es wurde nämlich auf das teure und aufwendige Verlöten der Heatpipes verzichtet.
   Damit der Thermalright Macho HR-02 trotz des geringen Airflows mit hitzköpfigen Prozessoren fertig wird, setzt Thermalright auf ganze 6 Heatpipes. Diese haben einen Durchmesser von 6mm. Desweiteren fallen auch die Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Lamellen ins Auge, da diese größer als normal ausfallen. Das ist damit zu begründen, dass der Macho ja auf geringen Airflow ausgelegt ist und dadurch der Abstand größer gewählt werden muss. Der Macho HR-02 verfügt über ganze 31 Lamellenebenen, welche mit einigen Features ausgestattet sind. Die Lamellen besitzen einige kleine Löcher, welche die Luftzirkulation auch unter den Ebenen ermöglicht. Desweiteren besitzt jede Lamelle einige kleine Kanten oder Biegungen, welche der Oberflächenvergrößerung dienen. Somit wird die Kühlleistung des Macho HR-02 gesteigert. Optisch fällt einem sofort das Loch im hinteren Teils des Kühlers auf, was aber nur der Montage dient und keinen weiteren Sinn hat. Es ist nötig, da sich die Lamellen nicht einhundertprozentig über der Bodenplatte befinden und somit die Montage „durch“ den Kühler erfolgen muss. Der Kühler befindet sich dort aber in einer Höhe, wo er nicht mit den Heatpipes des Mainboards kollidieren sollte.
   Optisch verzichtet Thermalright bei dem Macho HR-02, im Gegensatz zum „normalen“ HR-02, auf die aufwendige und kostenintensive Vernickelung der Lamellen. Somit konnte im Punkto Preis der Rotstift zum Einsatz kommen, was am Ende auch dem Kunden zu Gute kommt. Bei dem Lüfter kommt ein 140mm Lüfter aus der Thermalright TY-Serie zum Einsatz. Dieser ist mit 800-1300 rpm auf den geringen Airflow des Machos ausgelegt. Farblich passt dieser meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut in das Styling, aber das bleibt Geschmackssache. Damit sich nun jeder selbst ein Bild des Kühlers machen kann, lasse ich nun die Bilder sprechen…



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um auch an dieser Stelle das Review nicht mit Bildern zu überfluten, befinden sich weitere Impressionen im Spoiler.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Spezifikationen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Montage*
Der Thermalright Macho HR-02 ist ein Multi-Sockel CPU Kühler und somit auf einer Vielzahl von modernen Plattformen einsetzbar. Da die Montage von Kühler zu Kühler abweichen kann, möchte ich für diesen eine Einbauanleitung geben. Damit man schon im Vorfeld weiß, worauf man achten muss oder was man für die Montage als Extrawerkzeug benötigt. Damit die Montage auch schnell von der Hand geht, werde ich diese in Abschnitte unterteilen und zusätzlich mit Bildern veranschaulichen.
 Die Montage ist bis auf kleine Abweichungen für alle Sockel gleich und deshalb habe ich auf eine Unterteilung in eine Intel- und AMD-Montageanleitung verzichtet. Bei einem AMD-System ist zu Beginn lediglich die vorhandene Kühlerhalterung zu entfernen und schon ist die Montage vergleichbar.

 *1:* In die Backplatte sind in die passenden Löcher (variieren je nach Sockel) die kleinen weißen Plastikhalter zu stecken. Anschließend werden durch die Plastikhalter Schrauben gesteckt und durch die Löcher für die Sockelhalterung geführt.
 *ANMERKUNG:* In der Backplatte befindet sich ein kleines viereckiges Loch, wo ein Plaste-Abstandshalter einzubauen ist. Diesen würde ich speziell bei Sockel 1155 weglassen, da es sonst passieren kann, dass die Schrauben längenmäßig nicht ausreichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
 *2:* Nun sind die 4 Abstandshalter von der Mainboardoberseite aufzuschrauben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
 *3:* Anschließend ist die beiliegende Metallhalterung auf die Abstandshalter aufzusetzen und mit den 4 kürzeren Schrauben festzuziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
 *4:* Nun kann der CPU-Kühler selber aufgesetzt werden. Als nächstes schiebt man die kleine Querstrebe zwischen den Heatpipes hindurch und verschraubt diese mit der Metallhalterung. Somit ist der Kühler fertig montiert und einsatzbereit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
 [FONT=&quot]*ANMERKUNG:* Für die hintere Schraube benötigt man einen langen und schmalen Schraubendreher, da dieser durch das Lamellenloch des Macho HR-02 geführt werden muss. Der mitgelieferte Maulschlüssel ist eher unnütze bei dem Festziehen der Schrauben und deshalb empfehle ich die Benutzung eines eigenen Schraubendrehers.[/FONT]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Kühlleistung**Einleitung*
Bei einem CPU-Kühler kommt es nicht nur auf Aussehen oder Lieferumfang an und deshalb werde ich die einzelnen Kühler durch einen abgestimmten und gleichbleibenden Parcour schicken. Somit ist es möglich, eine Vergleichbarkeit zu erreichen und die Kühler können besser eingeschätzt werden. Zu Beginn wird der Kühler mit der mitgelieferten Standardbelüftung auf die Probe gestellt. Anschließend folgen noch Tests mit passenden Referenzlüftern. Die Messung bezüglich der Standardbelüftung wird auch durchgeführt, sollte dem Lieferumfang kein Extralüfter beiliegen. In diesem Fall muss sich der Kühler ohne einen Lüfter der CPU entgegenstellen und zeigen, was er im lüfterlosen Betrieb kann. Liegt dem Testkühler allerdings ein Lüfter bei, so wird auch dieser im Standardbelüftungstest verwendet. Die Referenzbelüftungstests unterteilen sich in die Messung mit nur einem Referenzlüfter und die Messung mit zwei Referenzlüftern. Sollte der Kühler bereits standardmäßig mit zwei Lüftern ausgestattet sein, so entfällt der Test mit nur einem Referenzlüfter. Die Größe der Lüfters hängt vom Standardlüfter ab. Das bedeutet, wenn der Kühler z.B. einen 120mm Lüfter besitzt, setzen sich die Referenzlüfter auch aus 120mm Lüftern zusammen. Als 120mm Referenzbelüftung kommen ein/zwei Scythe S-Flex (1600 rpm @ 100%) und bei der 140mm Referenzbelüftung ein/zwei Enermax Apollish (1500 rpm @ 100%) zum Einsatz.
Um bei dem Test unsinnige oder verfälschende Werte auszuschließen, wurde jeder der Tests 2x ausgeführt. Dabei wurde der Kühler neu montiert und wieder auf die Ausgangsposition gebracht. Als Wärmeleitpaste wird die Arctic Silver 5 verwendet, so dass auch hier die Vergleichbarkeit erhalten bleibt. Da mir der Punkt „Vergleichbarkeit“ sehr wichtig ist, werden alle Temperaturen als Deltawerte angegeben. Dabei werden alle Kerne der CPU zu 100% ausgelastet und verharren 30min in diesem Zustand. Am Ende werden die maximalen Temperaturen addiert und durch die Anzahl der Kerne dividiert. Nun wird noch die Raumtemperatur abgezogen und schon  sind die Werte unabhängig von der vorherrschenden Raumtemperatur. Somit ist eine Vergleichbarkeit unter den einzelnen Kühlern gewährleistet.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Testsystem*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum Verzeichnis
​ 
*Standardbelüftung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Anhand der obigen Grafik kann man sehr gut das Potenzial des Macho HR-02 erkennen. Er kann sich klar von der Leistung eines Intel Boxed Kühlers absetzten und bleibt im Schnitt  18°C kühler. An die Leistung einer guten Wasserkühlung kommt er leider aber nicht heran, welche die CPU im Schnitt 14°C kühler halten kann. Lässt man den Lüfter des Thermalright auf „Auto“ (automatische Regelung über das Mainboard) laufen,  so erreicht der Macho HR-02 einen Wert von 41,5°C und hält den Intel i5 2500K gut in Schach. Der Lüfter dreht dabei im Schnitt mit knapp über 1050 rpm und ist so kaum wahrnehmbar. Regelt man den Lüfter auf 50% runter, so steigt die Temperatur nur geringfügig auf  43,5°C an. Wenn man den Lüfter aber auf 100% hochschraubt, bringt dies einen Wert von 40,5°C hervor. Hier kann man gut erkennen, dass der Kühler schon mit einem geringen Airflow auskommt und ein Hochdrehen des Lüfters nur wenig Vorteile bringt. Aus diesem Grund hat Thermalright dem Macho HR-02 einen langsam drehenden Lüfter spendiert, welcher zusätzlich mit einer geringen Geräuschkulisse punkten kann. Vergleicht man den Macho HR-02 mit dem normalen HR-02 stellt man fest, dass sich beide in Punkto Kühlleistung nichts nehmen und somit auf einem identischem Niveau liegen.

zurück zum Verzeichnis
​ 
*Referenzbelüftung (1x140mm)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Tauscht man den Standardlüfter nun gegen einen Referenzlüfter, so fällt einem schnell auf, dass sich die Kühlwerte des Mach HR-02 nur sehr gering ändern. Obwohl der Lüfter mehr Drehzahl und Airflow aufweisen kann, bringt dies nur eine CPU-Abkühlung von rund 1°C. Dies bestätigt, dass der Kühler auf einen geringen Airflow ausgelegt ist und dort seine Qualitäten vollkommen ausspielt. Auch bei dem Test mit einem Referenzlüfter (140mm) liefert der Macho vergleichbare Werte wie der normale HR-02 ab. Abschließen kann man für diesen Untertest festhalten, dass der Betrieb eines schnelldrehenden Lüfters nur wenig Sinn macht und ich daher von einem solchem Aufbau abraten würde.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Referenzbelüftung (2x140mm)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Bei meinem letzten Kühluntertest in diesem Review teste ich, ob der Thermalright mit 2x 140mm Referenzlüftern eine Leistungssteigerung aufzeigt oder ob sich ein solcher Aufbau nicht lohnt. Die obige Grafik zeigt, dass man durch einen zweiten Lüfter noch eine ganze Ecke an Kühlleistung aus dem Macho HR-02 herauskitzeln kann. Lässt man die beiden Referenzlüfter mit 50% arbeiten, kann man im Vergleich zur Standardbelüftung ganze 4,5°C rausholen. Bei 100% sind es immerhin noch 2°C und bei der Automatikregelung 3°C, die man an CPU-Temperatur einsparen kann. Wie man hier erkennen kann, ist es doch noch möglich, dem Macho das eine oder andere Grad zu entlocken. Aber auch in diesem Untertest zeigt sich wieder die markante Airflow-Auslegung des Kühlers. Ein Problem steht dem Betrieb von 2x Referenzlüfter aber im Wege. Thermalright verzichtet auf ein zweites Paar Lüfterklemmen und die Abmaße des Kühlers zur Gehäuserückseite erschweren diesen Aufbau erheblich. Da der Kühler durch sein Abmaße aber sowieso fast bis zur Gehäuserückseite ragt und sich ja dort in den meisten Gehäusen ein Lüfter befindet, kann dieser einfach zum 2. Referenzlüfter umgebaut werden. Somit ist ein Extrakauf eines weiteren Lüfters überflüssig. Thermalright schlägt so 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Wer also auch auf der Suche nach einem neuem Gehäuse ist, kann dies gleich miteinplanen. 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ ​*Fazit*
Mit dem Macho HR-02 liefert Thermalright einen neuen und gut durchdachten Kühler ab und knüpft lückenlos an die vergangene Kühlergeneration an. Der Macho entspricht zwar von der Form her stark dem „normalem“ HR-02, aber kann zusätzlich in anderen Gebieten punkten. Thermalright verzichtet nämlich auf eine teure Verpackung oder den aufwendigen und somit kostenintensiven Vernickelungsprozess. Somit konnte man beim Thema Preis den Rotstift ansetzen und den Kühler auf ein sehr ausgewogenes Preis-/Leistungsniveau bringen. Der Thermalright Macho HR-02 wird auch für Leute mit kleinerem Budget eine Option werden und passt sich den seit Jahren sinkenden Hardwarepreisen an. Ein weiteres Plus ist die Multi-Sockel-Eigenschaft, was ihn zu einer Art Allrounder macht. Es muss so nicht für jeden Sockel eine neue Halterung dazu gekauft werden und auch ein Plattformwechsel bleibt dem User jederzeit offen.
Kann nun aber auch die Kühlleistung trotz der Abspeckkur weiterhin überzeugen? Ja, sie kann. Schon mit der Standardbelüftung liefert der Macho einen sehr guten Wert und braucht sich vor einem Direktvergleichen mit Scythe Mugen 3 und Co nicht zu scheuen. Er wird selbst mit einem übertaktetem Intel i5 2500K fertig und weiß diesen zu bändigen. Ein weiterer Vorteil des Thermalright liegt darin, dass er auf geringen Airflow ausgelegt ist. Dies zeigt auch der Vergleich mit dem 2x140mm Referenzlüftertest. Man kann zwar noch das ein oder andere Grad herauskitzeln, aber der Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gering. Durch diesen Punkt ist man auch nicht auf laute und schnelldrehende Lüfter angewiesen und kann den Geräuschpegel auf einem sehr angenehm Niveau halten, was ja bekanntlich für viele User ein ausschlaggebendes Kriterium ist. Zwar liefert sich der Kühler bei der Montage einen kleinen Schönheitsfehler, aber ich denke, dieser ist zu vernachlässigen.
Abschließend kann man sagen, dass Thermalright mit dem Macho HR-02 ein sehr gutes Gesamtpaket abliefert und mit der Kostenanpassung den richtigen Weg für die Zukunft eingeschlagen hat. In Anbetracht eines Preises von unter 40€ und der guten Performance kann ich dem Thermalright Macho HR-02 den „Gold-Star“ verleihen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​*Links*

Macho HR-02 bei Thermalright

Thermalright Macho HR-02 bei PC-Cooling.de

weitere Thermalright Produkte bei PC-Cooling.de
*Icke&Er Reviews*


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Juli 2011)

Thema geht online, viel Spaß 

MFG


----------



## euihyun2210 (23. Juli 2011)

schönes Review!
kann man erwarten, dass der Macho leistungsmäßig mit dem normalen HR-02 gleichauf liegt?
Optisch sagt mir nämlich der normale HR-02 viel mehr zu


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Juli 2011)

Der "normale" HR-02 und der Macho liegen beide auf dem selben Kühlniveau 
Sind im Prinzip fast die selben Kühler, nur mit einem anderem Augenmerk.

MFG


----------



## dorndi (24. Juli 2011)

Bei einem Performanceunterschied von gut 10 Kelvin zugunsten des Macho bzw. knapp 5 Kelvin zugunsten des alten HR-02 kann man nicht von "gleichauf liegen" sprechen.
PC-Cooling

mfg dorndi


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Juli 2011)

Okay..das mit der Montagerichtung ist mir neu. Habe leider keine "normalen" HR-02 zu Direktvergleich da und musste mal bei der Kühlleistung von xTc lucksen 

Normal sollter der Unterschied bei einer Drehung nur gering sein. Scheint wohl mit der Planarität von CPU und Kühler zutun zu haben.

MFG


----------



## Infi1337 (27. Juli 2011)

Schönes Review. Das die Temperatur bei höher drehenden Lüftern nicht mehr stark absinkt liegt wohl auch daran das Thermalright en ziemlich starken, wenn nicht den besten 140mm Lüfter momentan am Start hat siehe hier. Zumindest im Verhältnis Fördervolumen/Lautstärke.


----------



## Fatalii (27. Juli 2011)

Schöner und aufschlussreicher Test. Der Preisleistungskiller im Kühlersegment ist meiner Meinung nach immernoch der Mugen II.
Aber durch den Macho HR-02 bekommt er leistungsstarke Konkurrenz.

MfG Andy

P.S. Schön geschrieben! Ich habe auf Anhieb keine Rechtschreibfehler gefunden und die Grammatik inkl. Formulierung ist sehr angenehm zu lesen.
Was man von vielen anderen Kundenbewertungen und auch Tests nicht behaupten kann. Danke für die Verwendung der "deutschen Sprache"!


----------



## Icke&Er (27. Juli 2011)

@Infi1337

Die Mugen Serie ist erfahrungsgemäß immer eine starke Hausnummer und schwer zu schlagen. Der Macho spilet eher im Low-Airflow bereich und nicht 100% mit dem Mugen zu vergleichen, aber du hast schon recht 

@Fatalii

Dank dir 

MFG


----------



## manizzle (28. Juli 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @Infi1337
> 
> Die Mugen Serie ist erfahrungsgemäß immer eine starke Hausnummer und schwer zu schlagen. Der Macho spilet eher im Low-Airflow bereich und nicht 100% mit dem Mugen zu vergleichen, aber du hast schon recht
> 
> ...


 
hey, erstmal super review! der mugen 3 soll ja anscheinend eher ein schuss in den ofen gewesen sein laut pcgh-magazin! ich hätte da noch eine frage zu deiner review: welche werte stellen die temperaturen unter last dar? und meinst du bei einem unübertakteten system wären die temperaturen noch ein stückchen besser? vielen dank im vorraus!


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juli 2011)

Also alle Werte in den Grafiken entsprechen Lastwerten.
Das System lief mit 4,5GHz und somit sind die Werte bei einer unübertakteten CPU viel besser.
Wenn ich nochmal die Zeit finde teste nich mal die Temperaturen@ stock.

Gruß


----------



## JimJuggy (1. August 2011)

Guter Test.
Zumal der Macho HR-02 ziemlich günstig ist, andere würden dafür bestimmt 50 EUR verlangen und das ganze als Innovation verkaufen.


----------



## S!lent dob (2. August 2011)

Bei *dem* P/L Verhälltniss ist der Ninja3 definitiv überflüssig/zu teuer. Vom Konzept her spielen die ja in der vermeintlich selben Semi passiv Liga, nur das der Macho in jedem Szenario besser kühlt und nur 4-5 Euro Aufpreis kostet.


----------



## Sanyassin (3. August 2011)

@S!lent dob : Da stimme ich Dir zu... DAS Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist aktuell unübertroffen --> Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Für den absoluten Silent-Genuß im "normalen" Nutzungsumfang ist der Macho einfach die erste Wahl.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (5. August 2011)

Gutes Review und das P/L Verhältnis ist echt gut! Aber optisch gefällt er mir gar nicht. Da ist ein Megahalems, wenn auch andere Preisklasse, in meinen Augen deutlich schöner anzusehen


----------



## Icke&Er (7. August 2011)

Danke für das viele Lob 

Optisch gefällt mir der vernickelt auch besser, aber bei dem Preisunterschied würde ich mir das nochmal überlegen 
Bleibt aber auch immer geschmackssache oder ob man z.B. ein Window im Gehäuse hat.

MFG


----------



## micky23 (8. August 2011)

Schöner Test.
Habe ihn mir heute auch für mein neues Sys geholt.


----------



## atop1234 (8. August 2011)

Naja, auf der PCGH-DVD ist ja ein Einbauvideo zu dem Macho, da hatte der Stephan Wilke schon einige Probleme das fette Teil installiert zu bekommen. 

Erst gab es einen Platzkonflikt mir den Kühlkörpern des Asus-Mainboards und dann das hier auch erwähnte Problem der schwer zugänglichen Verschraubung.


----------



## Icke&Er (8. August 2011)

Die Montage ist abschnittsweise etwas kniffelig, aber da hat man auch schon schlimmeres gesehen 
Das Problem mit der spawa-Kühlung kann durch ein Extra-Bracklet behoben werden.

MFG


----------



## micky23 (10. August 2011)

Ähmm mal eine Frage:
Werde den Macho heute auf mein Sockel 1155 verbauen ( ist mein erstes Intel System überhaupt), muss ich die CPU Halterung dranlassen beim Einbau?


----------



## bad (18. August 2011)

Hallo PCGH Community!

hat jemand die Möglichkeit auszumessen wie viele mm der Macho (mit montiertem Lüfter) von der  Mitte eines 1155 Sockets Richtung DIMM Slots ragt?  (Montage horizontal -> also Luftstrom nach hinten)

Auf meinem Board MSI Z68A GD-80 scheinen die DIMM Slots relativ nah am  Sockel zu sitzen. Daher würde ich gerne wissen ob der Macho über die  Slots ragt.

Wie dieses Bild zeigt, kann es (z.B. beim Asus Crosshair IV Formula mit  Gskill Ecos) aufgrund der Höhe schon bei relativ niedrigeren RAM  Modulen problematisch werden:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=244485&stc=1&d=1313119660
(Quelle Review aus dem CB Forum: Review Thermalright HR-02 Macho - ForumBase)


----------



## snakegun (18. August 2011)

Echt schöne Review! Gut zu lesen. Bin am überlegen den mir zu holen, habe aber noch 2-3 andere im auge.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn dieses gute  Review schon etwas älter ist.
Zumindest auf meine µAtX-Board führt die Montage zu Problemen, einzige Lösung war den Kühler mit dem Lüfter nach unten einzubauen, damit es keine Probleme mit der GraKa gibt.


----------

